# Genetech HGH



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Guys,

New to this forum. Just bought some Hygetropin and believe it to be fake as it is www.hygetropin.asia and not www.hygetropin.cn. It is my first time using the stuff so feel a bit stupid for not researching about fakes first before buying.

Anyhow, there is a guy i know that has some stuff called "Genetech". Has anyone* heard of it*, *used it*, *had good results from it* or know* how to spot a fake?*

Thanks.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

This the 100iu kits in a nice box? If so they are legit.


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Just found this quote on another thread posted by *Nafnlaus*

Genotropin is a legitimate brand. Genetech does not make a product called Genetropin, their hGH is called Nutropin. you have been scammed.

Is this true?


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

He's talking about pharma , genetech genetropin is legit ugl hgh and is good stuff


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for confirming that. Jesus this is one big f**k off mine field!! So can anyone tell me how to spot a fake of the UGL Genetech Genetropin? With the Hyges it seems to be to do with the www. address. Is Genetech a Greek company then?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hygetropin.asia lol, thats a new one.....to avoid! lol


----------



## PainGain (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Im using it and rate it highly so far , theres a thread in the peptides research section with serum tests done on it which confirms it is gh .


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> Im using it and rate it highly so far , theres a thread in the peptides research section with serum tests done on it which confirms it is gh .


What's your opinion on hygetropin mate cause I got some legit green tops 200iu 25x8 and it's **** think the peptides may have been damaged in transit or itnseems quite a few bad hygetropin reports lately maybe a bad batch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Onetomany said:


> What's your opinion on hygetropin mate cause I got some legit green tops 200iu 25x8 and it's **** think the peptides may have been damaged in transit or itnseems quite a few bad hygetropin reports lately maybe a bad batch


Ive done 24iu for a few days and felt nothing , no cts or water retention nothing , I did 10iu of genetech after a week off the hyges and the next day my hands were clenched fists and tingled also hand size from water increased .

Problem is ugl are always hit and miss no matter how good the lab as it depends on the raws but imo genetech are better than original hyges so far .


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> Ive done 24iu for a few days and felt nothing , no cts or water retention nothing , I did 10iu of genetech after a week off the hyges and the next day my hands were clenched fists and tingled also hand size from water increased .
> 
> Problem is ugl are always hit and miss no matter how good the lab as it depends on the raws but imo genetech are better than original hyges so far .


Mate exact same thing I did and same with genetech numb hands and Cts jabbed 24iu of hygetropin in one day and nothing , proper waste of a lot of cash ,

Thanks for the info mate c


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Onetomany said:


> Mate exact same thing I did and same with genetech numb hands and Cts jabbed 24iu of hygetropin in one day and nothing , proper waste of a lot of cash ,
> 
> Thanks for the info mate c


Gene are little more pricwy but if you used peptides and piggy back the gh to that you'll get more for your money .


----------

